# Just something stupid I did during a lecture today.



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

I have no natural enemies
Because by nature I am unnatural
I am mankind’s pinnacle
I exist outside the natural boundaries

I am the absolute
The Designation of this stands resolute
I am the prince of darkness
I am Vlad Tepes

I walk this earth still this day
Ever waging war in my own special way
I have an army at my side
Watching from the darkness in which we hide

The flesh gives way to my invasion
And pours to me its worth
Then just after their moment of desperation 
I give to them their second birth

The spark is gone
But they still live on
They are securely locked away deep on the inside
Safe from the death on the outside

The ReSiDeNT resides


----------

